# Makita RF1101 Router



## timberthane (Feb 13, 2010)

I got a good deal (I think) on a Makita RF1101 kit. $199 CAN. I looked at a lot of review which said this is a good router. Add that to the fact that all my other tools are blue as well. However I'm not seeing too much mention of Makita products on this forum. Does Makita not make a good router or did I make a mistake buying this too hastily.

Thane


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

timberthane said:


> I got a good deal (I think) on a Makita RF1101 kit. $199 CAN. I looked at a lot of review which said this is a good router. Add that to the fact that all my other tools are blue as well. However I'm not seeing too much mention of Makita products on this forum. Does Makita not make a good router or did I make a mistake buying this too hastily.
> 
> Thane


Hi Thane:

Nothing wrong with the RF1101 or Makita Routers.


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

I too just recently purchased the Makita RF1101. I absolutely love it. However, this was an upgrade from a 20 year old single speed Craftsman so the bar was pretty low. I have been using it to do some template routing thru 1 1/2" stock and it has performed wonderfully.


----------



## timberthane (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I feel more at easy now.
Now all I have to do is build a table of sorts and I'm on my way.

Thane


----------



## std (Oct 14, 2011)

*Makita RF1101 baseplate*

Just purchased the Makita RF1101 to replace my 25+ year old Craftsman. I may just be clueless but the hole for the bit is smaller than the diameter of the bit. Being an impatient fellow I have enlarged the hole. However, am I completely missing something here?


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

std said:


> Just purchased the Makita RF1101 to replace my 25+ year old Craftsman. I may just be clueless but the hole for the bit is smaller than the diameter of the bit. Being an impatient fellow I have enlarged the hole. However, am I completely missing something here?


Thats one way of doing it.

You could have just built another base.

I just got a new router and the center hole in the base is too small for my roundover bit or my rabbet bit......so I'll build a new base with a wider footprint that gives me more stability when doing edge work.


----------



## std (Oct 14, 2011)

Assimilator said:


> Thats one way of doing it.
> 
> You could have just built another base.
> 
> I just got a new router and the center hole in the base is too small for my roundover bit or my rabbet bit......so I'll build a new base with a wider footprint that gives me more stability when doing edge work.


What a relief! I was sure I was completely missing something obvious. I have purchased an aftermarket base, clear acrylic. Fits great. Bit hole same size as original (it looked bigger in the picture).

Any advice as to materials, dimensions for building a base would be greatly appreciated. Sounds like something I would have fun doing.

steve in friday harbor


----------

